# Los parlantes de mi PC no funcionan.



## canales (Mar 12, 2007)

Hola a todos.

Cuando conecto los parlantes a mi PC no funcionan, es mas ni el led de indicación se enciende. Los probé con un tester y hacen ruido, es decir estan bueno, también probé el led y funciona. Pero cuando conecto unos audifonos a la PC estos si suenan. Comprobé la continuidad del cable del parlante principal, el cual va conectado a la PC, y está bien.

¿Alguien tiene una idea de lo que puede ser?

Saludos...........


----------



## yoander batita alvarez (Mar 13, 2007)

Hola :
 no entiendo muy bien tu pregunta pero te recomiendo que pruebes tus parlantes en otra cp para definir si es la pc o los parlante.
 luego 
 de ser los parlante verificar la entrada de alimentacion de corriente que te lo indica el led de estar bueno y de entrarle corriente el enciende de no aserlo es porque no le pasa corriente debes de rebisar bien el cable o buscar un fusible.
 de entrar corriente debes comprobar bosinas o la placa de audio 
espero respuesta para poder ayudarte
saludos:::::::: yoander


----------

